# TEGUCIGALPA | Centro Cívico Gubernamental | 28 fl | 27 fl | 8 fl | 4 fl | U/C



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

recept updates


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

*Updates: 16/09/2018*

41807118_2348594821891815_7224089259060232192_n by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


41408214_1924788681163304_5107387598720991232_n by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

_DSC0312 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr[/IMG]


_DSC0314 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr[/QUOTE]




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/ollincalli/28869520666/in/photostream/


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Update October 14th


DSC01558 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr[/IMG]


DSC01557 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

November updates


me tome asies by José Soto, en Flickr


centro civico c y d por delante by José Soto, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

December 5th updates from user josemejia


DSC00595 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


DSC00607 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


DSC00599 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


DSC00598 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

January 12th updates

https://flic.kr/p/RUXBoQ https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

February 4th

. by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr

. by Cesar Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

New renders
































































https://www.ccghonduras.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/AEREA-03-1-1024x975.jpg


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

updates 23072019

Jeke Salim3 CCIG 24072019 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

Jeke Salim2 CCIG 24072019 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr

Jeke Salim1 CCIG 24072019 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------

